# Everyday Carry Knife



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just curious what everyone carries as their daily knife?

You may laugh at me for this, but I would feel naked and unprepared if I didn't have my Swiss Army Huntsman knife with me at all times. I have been carrying this thing since last summer, and I can honestly say I have used it everyday. I have used the blade, the scissors for cutting, toothpick for getting steak out of my teeth, the tweezer for pulling slivers from my kids foot and a cactus from Papapetes arm, bottle opener for opening a Sam Adams, and other tools for clearing the wells on my athlete's track spikes.

I may not be MacGyver, but at least I use his knife. LOL


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

emerson mini commander with wave.

it goes with me everywhere but courthouse and airplane.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

My EDC is this

Leatherman Wave
Camullis Heat
Becker Necker (not every day)


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Swiss Army Tinker..... :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Old Timer single locking blade.. it's been in my pocket everywhere I go except Airports/Courthouse's for well over 20 years.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Puma folding sportsman in my pocket if I am not in a dress, Buck 1101 in my purse. They just come in handy eh.

I know those "old timers" Bucks!! Handy little tinker tools!!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

DodgeLynn said:


> Puma folding sportsman in my pocket if I am not in a dress, Buck 1101 in my purse. They just come in handy eh.
> 
> I know those "old timers" Bucks!! Handy little tinker tools!!


if your not in a dress...where do you keep your knives?


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep buying new knives to carry but I always go back to my Benchmade McHenry & Williams folding lock blade. I've been carrying it on and off for about seven years...best knife I have ever owned.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Gildog said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > Puma folding sportsman in my pocket if I am not in a dress, Buck 1101 in my purse. They just come in handy eh.
> ...


No need for a knife by then :wink: . dd:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine is a winchester with a 2" blade. also I carry a little cheap thing I dont know the name of it. I think I gave a dollar for it. with a half serated tanto blade 2" long. One for cutting and the other for everything else.

I have more expensive ones but if i loose these i have lost nothing of value.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't want to add up the money I have into knives. I wear my pockets out of my jeans long before the knees see much wear.
I carry a small Swiss, a Leatherman Juice, and a Kershaw open assist Leek with the new ZDP-189 steel that is 67 Rockwell. I had to buy the diamond hones to sharpen it. However, I have carried it two years now, and have never had to resharpen it.

I have a half dozen makes with CPM 440V laying around and another half dozen made with ATS-34. I have a custom Bowie with an 8 inch in ATS-34. Now I need to try the D2 with the new pressure rotation tempering technique. I guess it gets to 67 Rockwell, and holds and edge as good as ZDP-189, but is tougher. Then I'll have to throw my Kershaw in a drawer. I think I have a dozen knives that have never cut anything. Oh, ya, a couple have cut me.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i carry a three foot machete


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

MN goose killa said:


> i carry a three foot machete


Oh yeah I'm sure and I bet it's six inches long too huh?
oke:

:lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My every day is a Benchmade 550HG Griptilian Mel Pardue design. I find it to be a very good size for my pocket and gets the job done when needed.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

My Leatherman


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> MN goose killa said:
> 
> 
> > i carry a three foot machete
> ...


seven


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

MN goose killa

You really shouldn't exagerrate so often. It's likely to become a habit.

P.S. In what language is killa a word?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a one hand opening lock back Kershaw that has never ever failed me in the past 10 years of owning it. Since receiving it for Christmas one year it's dressed on average 3 deer every fall and many birds. Also my go to rope/wire cutter when I'm around the house. All this and it's never been sharpened and the blade is still rock solid even after cutting through numerous pelvic bones.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I always have a Victronox Swiss Army "Farmer" with me, it does almost everything I need it to do. Sometimes I carry a 31/2" Benchmade folder if I'm traveling or feel I need something larger.

Wes


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Skeletool "CX"

The "man tool" as we call it. Comes in handy more times than you would think! Also the knife on it is extremely sharp and hasnt showed signs of dulling either. Small enough to just put in your pocket and just the pant clip, rather than having to carry around a sheath strapped to your belt.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

my favorite is a schrade x timer tactical it is a "quike open" but is unisisted so it's legal. 8)


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Gerber 3.0 F.A.S.T. draw.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

14 year old Gerber "Bolt Action Folder"


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Benchmade 2550 auto. pic of it in the other knife thread.

huntin1


----------



## bigboy13 (Apr 18, 2009)

i carry my browning and occasionally my winchester
also a big fan of my barlow


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I have a Gerber Airlite Ranger, which I use for just about everything. The feel is of good balance, it's light weight, compact, a folder with a good lock-up, and short of a fixed blade...it meets all my needs.


----------



## KSindustries (Jun 10, 2009)

I always have my Spyderco Endura 3rd Generation. Not a big fan of the 4th.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Since last April I have been carrying a SOG Flash II. I love this knife! Very light.


----------



## cj51974 (Jan 25, 2011)

After four deployments I will only carry one of two knives, a steigerwalt designed Benchmade or a Spiderco. Both have great steel, they dont rust, take an edge and can stand up to a lot of abuse. As a testiment to Benchmade, almost every soldier I know carries a Benchmade.


----------



## jamcarz (Feb 12, 2011)

Since I was thirteen years old I've been always carrying my hunting knife. my grandfather gave it to me before he die, his a hunter before and I follow his foot steps that why he gave me his precious hunting knife and I always carry it.


----------



## Oldbear (Mar 8, 2011)

The one I usually have stuck in my hip pocket with a clip is a 3" lock blade Smith & Wesson, S.W.A.T. . During deer season I might add a 4" Schrade Old Timer that is carried in a case on my belt.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerber lock blade with a pocket clip, don't know the model, skeleton frame. A man is almost naked without some sort of cutting tool on him at all times! Maybe a girlyboy liberal from the left or right coast might be OK to be totally helpless and defenseless!


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

CRKT M16-12Z Tanto blade :thumb:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

CRKT K.I.S.S. Tanto serrated blade


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Benchmade 3550 Pardue in my pocket and a Esee-4 horizontal on my belt.

xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Large Cold Steel Voyager, this is my every day carry knife, although I get some strange looks when I unfold it since its pretty big for a pocket knife.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

My choices for EDC.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

My original Gerber Easy Out half serrated clip is what I carry when I can't carry concealed. It's razor sharp and if you're within 5 feet of me and want my wallet but don't have a gun...it's you're funeral. 
My favorite "work" knife is my Case xxx Stockman. High hradness stainless and really holds an edge. Use it for everything from trimming my nails to gutting a buck once.


----------



## processedin (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't have the habit to carry a knife, but I like to carry a little falshlight.


----------



## buckfynn (May 15, 2010)

I carry a Case or Ka-Bar large folding trapper. Plus I also carry a 4" Stockman Old Timer. Both are in my front right pants pocket everyday.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I carry a BUCK folder with a clip (model unknown) I bought 4 of them on sale a cabela's about 8 years ago (still have them all). Prior to that I had purchased 3 cold steel folders with clips, which I proceeded to lose within a year. I've given up on buying knives over $25 I can't seem to hang on to them and the only way I can get rid of cheap knives is to destroy them....and they still keep showing up......


----------



## karldion (Aug 6, 2011)

I always carry my butterfly knife.
and I forget to say also my spray like this one defense pepper spray .


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Leech Lake filet. I perform emergency surgery whenever I can. :beer:


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

Benchmade Griptilian or a Kershaw Splinter

always carry one with me


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

Heres mine:








On the bottom is a Remington MP Tango II folder.
On the top is a cheap but well made folder given to me by a friend. They are both very well used. Wouldn't go any where with out them.


----------

